# Nvidia problem, cannot load module

## machibest

Hey first of all, i've already read the similar post, though ti doens't seem to solve my problem as it does solve that guys problem (see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501908-highlight-nvidia+driver.html for details).

I'v got Nvidia GeForce FX5200). I'v tried everything listed in that other post, but still can't get any nvidia device with neither hotplug nor coldplug

```

* Coldplugging pci devices ...

modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

... can't load module nvidia

missing kernel or user mode driver nvidia

```

I've also tried with legacy drivers tought my nvidia card should be supported with the nvidia-drivers. Didn't work either. My kernel configuration seems ok to me, i've followed the gentoo nvidia guide in detail.

My BIOS config. seems ok as well.

I've also read that "/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh" should create all necesary devices but i receive same answer than Elexorien: "no such file or directory"

(guess script appears after merging nvidia-kernel or nvidia-glx, but i'm not gonna try any of those).

Any help please?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

machibest,

It looks like you are running one kernel and have installed the nvidia drivers for another. The kernel modue is compiled for one specific kernel.

Run

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

That will show you which kernel all your 3rd party kernel modules will build against.

Run 

```
uname -a
```

to see which kernel you are actually running - they must be the same.

One of your errors suggests that the module did load but could not find any hardware. Please post the output of lspci, or your Video card line anyway.

----------

## machibest

Here's the output:

```

#ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Sep 19 22:07 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

#uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #3 Wed Sep 20 16:52:37 ART 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GNU/Linux

#lspci

...

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

...

```

As you may see, the kernel module is compiled for my running kernel.. 

I've tried

```

#. /etc/hotplug/pci.rc start

... can't load module nvidia

missing kernel or user mode driver nvidia

```

in case that gives you any hint..

Thanks again

----------

## MarcosLuis

And did you see inside of /lib/modules looking this module?

A solution can be :

#emerge gentoolkit

#gpkg -I -q nvidia-drivers

 and look for to see if that module is inside of your gentoo?

if you don´t see it :

#emerge nvidia-drivers

I´m not sure, I only give to you a advice.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

machibest,

Thats consistant - good.

The nvidia kernel module should be at

```
/lib/modules/`uname -r`/video/nvidia.ko
```

if its not there, its not yet installed

----------

## MarcosLuis

Because everybody helps to you without any kind of chaim and too, due to the big growing of this beatiful distro.

----------

## machibest

The file nvidia.ko actually exists where it is supposed to be (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko).

It's not a matter of not finding or having the module file.. i have the feeling that the problem is ralated to the inexistance of certain devides taht should be in /dev.. Apparently that's the reason of the error message oafter trying

modprobe nvidia

(error goes: 

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko): No such device)

How could I create that device that seems to be missing?

Someone once suggested using hotplug, but as I posted before, cannot get it right. Maybe I'm missusing hotplug.

Thanks a lot

PS: really, this distro has an outstanding comunity

----------

## rmh3093

 *machibest wrote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
> 
> 

 

try this 'emerge -C nvidia-drivers && rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8 && cd /usr/src/llinux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 && make && make install && make modules_install && emerge nvidia-drivers && reboot'

----------

## machibest

Sorry, same problem still there ("cannot find device" error).

A doubt: when I run "make && make install && make modules_install" should i have copied the new image to /boot or that was not necesary?

another: why did I do "make install"? It created a such vmlinuz-gento...etc kernel, and said I had to point grub configuration to it.. seems strange, I have compiled the kernel several times and never used make install (after each one i just copied the new kernel to the /boot directory)

----------

## rmh3093

 *machibest wrote:*   

> Sorry, same problem still there ("cannot find device" error).
> 
> A doubt: when I run "make && make install && make modules_install" should i have copied the new image to /boot or that was not necesary?
> 
> another: why did I do "make install"? It created a such vmlinuz-gento...etc kernel, and said I had to point grub configuration to it.. seems strange, I have compiled the kernel several times and never used make install (after each one i just copied the new kernel to the /boot directory)

 

idk why the handbook dosent mention the "make install" option... it basically copies copies your kernel to /boot and names it correctly and creates a symlink all in one step, i had you do that so that everything is clean

----------

## NeddySeagoon

machibest,

You should have 

```
$ ls -l /dev/nvid*

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   0 Oct  8 08:55 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 255 Oct  8 08:55 /dev/nvidiactl
```

If they are missing look in /sbin for a script with NV in its name.

Run that to make the device nodes.  Add its name to 

```
/etc/conf.d/local.start
```

 to automate the process.

Loading the nvidia module should make the /dev/ entries.

Does 

```
lsmod
```

show the nvidia module loaded.

Check your etc-update.  Has udev got out of step with its rules ?

----------

## papal_authority

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ... look in /sbin for a script with NV in its name.

 

I'm having the exact problem as machibest and you seem to have nailed it in my case, as my /dev/nvid* files are missing. I don't have this nvidia script though, any idea what package I need to emerge to get it? TIA  :Smile: 

----------

## papal_authority

Ok I found the script, someone's posted it here. It created the following devices:

```
crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   0 Oct  7 08:03 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   1 Oct  7 08:03 /dev/nvidia1

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   2 Oct  7 08:03 /dev/nvidia2

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   3 Oct  7 08:03 /dev/nvidia3

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   4 Oct  7 08:03 /dev/nvidia4

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   5 Oct  7 08:03 /dev/nvidia5

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   6 Oct  7 08:03 /dev/nvidia6

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   7 Oct  7 08:03 /dev/nvidia7

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 255 Oct  7 08:03 /dev/nvidiactl
```

I still get the exact same error though  :Confused: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

papal_authority,

Check that 

```
uname -a
```

shows the same kernel as the linux symlink in  

```
ls -l /usr/src
```

Does 

```
/lib/modules/`unmae -r`/video/nvidia.ko
```

exist.

Answers yes, yes and yes are good.

Do you use a framebuffer console ?

You must not use any nvidia framebuffer drivers in the kernel as they conflict with the binary xorg driver.

Choose vesa-tng for x86 or vesa for amd64.

When thats all in order, what happens when you 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

manually, what error do you get ?

What does the attempt leave at the end of dmesg?

What nvidia card do you have ?

There are two drivers. early cards need the legacy one, recent cards need the new one and both work for everyone else. The later driver is preferred, if you have a choice.

----------

## Naib

there is one other thing that causes this type of error.

the gcc used to compile the kernel

most of the time once a kernel has been compiled it doesn't get re-compiled.

...

new GCC comes out

...

decide to update/recompile nvidia

ERROR!!!!

a different gcc has been used to compile the kernel & the module

try just re-compiling the kernel & modules and copy over the bzImage to /boot and then re-emerge the nvidia module

This *could* work

one annoying thing with gentoo this - this has stung me a couple of times over the years, thankfully kernels change faster then gcc does so only occurs a couple

----------

## papal_authority

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> <-- Cut for brevity -->

 

Ok I double-checked all that this morning:

```
1 vatican://home/papal% uname -r

2.6.15.1

2 vatican://home/papal% ls -l /usr/src/

total 7

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   14 Oct  7 19:31 linux -> linux-2.6.15.1

drwxr-xr-x 14 root root  520 Jan 22  2005 linux-2.4.24

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1360 Jan 30  2006 linux-2.6.15.1

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root  712 May 15 09:15 linux-2.6.16.16

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1392 Jul  4 21:04 linux-2.6.16.19

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1392 Sep 26 21:27 linux-2.6.17.6

3 vatican://home/papal% ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/video/

nvidia.ko
```

No, I don't use a framebuffer and manually inserting the nvidia module results in this error:

```
1 root://home/papal% modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.15.1/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
```

My card is an GeForce4 MX 440. Thanks for the reply btw, much appreciated. I think I will try rebuilding my kernel as Naib suggested, it can't hurt...

----------

## papal_authority

 *Naib wrote:*   

> there is one other thing that causes this type of error.
> 
> the gcc used to compile the kernel
> 
> most of the time once a kernel has been compiled it doesn't get re-compiled.
> ...

 

You rock Naib, I re-compiled my kernel and it's working. Thanks so much  :Very Happy: 

----------

## machibest

Damned! I just can't get it to load the module.. i had already checked everything you suggested, from framebuffer support, to kernel version. Besides my gentoo installation is fresh, so my gcc version and kernel and everything should be the very last... anyway i recompiled my kernel and module several times.. but still can't get it rigth.

I ran the script, and devices are creted, but modprobe doesn't seem to care since the same exact message keeps bothering ("No such device").

I know it's annoying trying to find waht's going on here.. but you've all been so great I'd hate giving up on this.

Ideas?

Thanks a lot!

PS: sorry i had not posted for a couple of days, been out and busy.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

machibest,

No such device errors suggest theat the module cannot find the hardware its supposed to support.

Can you post the output of lspci dor your system. The Videoo Card line is all we need.

If you don't have lspci do 

```
emerge pciutils
```

Check your BIOS to ensure you have an IRQ allocated to your Video card. Some BIOSes allow you to turn it off so it can be used for other things. The nVidia binary driver needs the use of the IRQ.

```
less /proc/interrupts 
```

should show it too, avoiding the reboot.

We hate giving up as much as you do.

----------

## machibest

The output line for my video card with lspci is (as posted before):

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

```

I checked IRQ with "less /proc/interrupts" and found the following:

```
           CPU0       

  0:      17508    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:        463    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  7:          0    IO-APIC-edge  parport0

  8:          2    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 12:       2221    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

 14:     174507    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         48    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 16:          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb5

 17:        369   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd:usb4, eth0

 18:          0   IO-APIC-level  uhci_hcd:usb3

 19:          3   IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd:usb1

NMI:          0 

LOC:      17477 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

which i don't quite understand.. i don't realize if it's right or wrong..

thanks again

----------

## peka

You seem to have a pretty old card.

Have you tried nvidia-legacy-drivers as opposed to nvidia-drivers?

----------

## machibest

Yes, i've tried both, altought my card should be functional with nvidia-drivers, rather than legacy.

Any clues about the interrupts stuff?

Thx

----------

## jschellhaass

You won't see the IRQ used by the nvidia card without having the driver loaded and of course you can't load the driver.

Have you tried the NV driver?  Can you get get X to load with the NV driver?  What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log show?  What is the the output of less /proc/interrupts using the NV driver?

Jeff

----------

## machibest

I haven't tried with nv driver, cause i refused to have a semi-working desktop, while I could manage to have a fully functional nvidia-supported desketop with any other distro. so my philosophy is "I'm gonna have a fully functional Gentoo distro, or I should have no Gentoo at all.. "

However, if you think that output could help, I could try it too.

Thx

----------

## jschellhaass

I wasn't suggesting you give up on the nvidia driver but using the NV driver as a starting point for troubleshooting.

Which AGP are you using the kernel or Nvidia's?

jeff

----------

## moocha

Please provide the output of

```
/sbin/modinfo /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/video/nvidia.ko
```

and of

```
cat /proc/version
```

This will enable us to check for GCC version conflicts.

----------

## machibest

Here's the output:

```
filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko

license:        NVIDIA

alias:          char-major-195-*

vermagic:       2.6.17-gentoo-r8 mod_unload PENTIUM4 REGPARM gcc-4.1

depends:

alias:          pci:v000010DEd*sv*sd*bc03sc00i00*

alias:          pci:v000010DEd*sv*sd*bc03sc02i00*

parm:           NVreg_PanelBrightnessLimits:int

parm:           NVreg_PanelPWMFrequency:int

parm:           NVreg_EnableBrightnessControl:int

parm:           NVreg_SaveVBios:int

parm:           NVreg_VbiosFromROM:int

parm:           NVreg_DetectPrimaryVga:int

parm:           NVreg_UseCPA:int

parm:           NVreg_RemapLimit:int

parm:           NVreg_RmLogonRC:int

parm:           NVreg_VideoEnhancement:int

parm:           NVreg_DevicesConnected:int

parm:           NVreg_FlatPanelMode:int

parm:           NVreg_ResmanDebugLevel:int

parm:           NVreg_DeviceFileMode:int

parm:           NVreg_DeviceFileGID:int

parm:           NVreg_DeviceFileUID:int

parm:           NVreg_ModifyDeviceFiles:int

parm:           NVreg_Mobile:int

parm:           NVreg_SoftEDIDs:int

parm:           NVreg_EnableAGPFW:int

parm:           NVreg_EnableAGPSBA:int

parm:           NVreg_NvAGP:int

parm:           NVreg_ReqAGPRate:int

parm:           NVreg_EnableALiAGP:int

parm:           NVreg_EnableVia4x:int

parm:           NVreg_VideoMemoryTypeOverride:int

parm:           nv_disable_pat:int

```

and

```
Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #3 Wed Sep 20 16:52:37 ART 2006

```

respectively..

One thing I noticed that may ring you a bell is the following:

```
# emerge -p gcc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r1 [4.1.1] USE="-test%"

```

As you may see. it suggest my gcc has an update available.

Thx

----------

## machibest

anyone there?

 :Question: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

machibest,

Please post your /usr/src/linux/.config lets start at the beginning.

If that looks ok, we can move on to xorg.conf and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log that gets created when you you try to use the nvidia driver. Your FX5200 is supported bu the the current driver.

It will take a few exchanges of posts, but we will get it fixed

----------

## machibest

What about that gcc stuff? Doesn't it mean anything?

----------

## machibest

Here goes the output for /usr/src/linux/.config

Hope it helps. Thnks in advance   :Very Happy: 

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

# Sun Oct  1 18:14:05 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

# CONFIG_SECCOMP is not set

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/hdb3"

# CONFIG_SWSUSP_ENCRYPT is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=y

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PF is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PT is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_PG is not set

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK is not set

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

#

# Encoders and Decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083 is not set

#

# V4L USB devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AD1848_LIB=y

# CONFIG_SND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

CONFIG_SND_CMI8330=y

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIRO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INOTIFY is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_STACK_BACKTRACE_COLS=2

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

machibest,

There is nothing in your kernel that would stop the nvidia driver loading. There are a few things that are sub-optimal, here

```
CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set 
```

and 

```
CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set 
```

Choosing Preemtion and Preempt the Big Kernel Lock will allow user inputs to interrup kernel tasks which makes the machine more responsive to user inputs. Using CONFIG_HZ_250 in place of CONFIG_HZ_100 helps too.

None of that helps your immediate issue.

The gcc thing is that the kernel and all of its modules must be compiled with the same version of gcc. The kernel checks at module load time. This applies to third party modules like, nvidia or any modules you decide to add at a later date, if you update gcc, you must either select the old gcc to add bits to the kernel or rebuild the kernel and all its modules with the new gcc.

Kernel updates come out often enough and gcc updates are so infrequent, that its normally possible to combine the two.

Your kernel is 

```
# Linux kernel version: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

# Sun Oct  1 18:14:05 2006
```

2.6.18-gentoo-r1 is out now, so you may want to update your kernel, putting the new one in beside the old. Then you can be sure everything is made with the new gcc.

Its not a lot of extra work because the next step is to rebuild and reinstall the kernel and all it modules starting with

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make clean 
```

so you are sure everything gets remade.  You can move your .config from the old kernel to the new one, as long as you run 

```
make oldconfig
```

to set any new configure options.

If nvidia still won't load with a proven correctly built kernel, the next step is to look at what both dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log has to say about it.

----------

## phadron

```
modprobe -r nvidiafb
```

then

```
modprobe nvidia
```

you must disable    NVIDIA FRAMEBUFFER SUPPORT   on kernel

recompile it ..

then .. no more error   :Smile: 

----------

## sheepdog

 *phadron wrote:*   

> you must disable    NVIDIA FRAMEBUFFER SUPPORT   on kernel

 This was the key to solving the problem for me.  Thanks.  Strange though that the problem did not show up immediately when the kernel was installed but suddenly and unexpectedly after several "emerge sync"s and world updates.

----------

## flebber

I have been trying the suggestions in this thread but I still receive the same error.

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko): no such device.

I have recompiled the kernel.

modprobe -r nvidiafb  

returned FATAL: Module nvidiafb not found.

my lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nvidia Corporation NV31 [geforce FX 5600XT] (rev a1) 

Any ideas ?

----------

